
Light Traffic: Intersections in the Age of Self Driving Cars - gdubs
http://senseable.mit.edu/light-traffic/
======
gpvos
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11336009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11336009)

